
Ask HN: Should I use Wit.ai? - vsakos
I&#x27;m planning on making a chatbot, and of course I have to parse the messages from the users. Should I use a third party API for this like Wit.ai or an NLP library like Stanford CoreNLP or OpenNLP? This will be my first NLP project, I have no experience in this area.
======
herbst
Do you want all your messages go to Facebook? Maybe more relevant question,
are you planning on analyzing any single word, probably in a user multi user
channel? Then go NLP, are you lazy and just want to proof a point. Wit.ai is
nice to go.

